# Quality results from a truck plow



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I got the honors of plowing with one of our trucks the other night on a 4" snow event. The unit is a 9'2" Boss V-plow on a Ford F-350. I forgot how terrible of a job these plows leave behind!!

The plow just flattens down a 1/2" layer of snow whether back dragging or running forward. Even the newest asphalt lots look terrible.

Is this just a Boss problem? Do other brands perform better? Is there something I can do to improve the outcome? We have 8 of these plows, so I don't want to ditch them for another plow brand with dismal results.

The skidsteers and loaders make the plows look bad


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Skids and loaders definitely make them look bad but the down pressure from those machines makes this an apples to oranges comparison. I have a boss 9'2 and I've never noticed it leaving that much behind? Still no where close to skid but no 1/2" left. When it comes right down to it! I think my snow dog ex85 does "scrape" better and do a better job.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

My BOSS plows scrape clean, you have something going on.
Got the shoes on, take them off
Push beam at the right height?
Rubber stopper set right?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

maxwellp;2096170 said:


> My BOSS plows scrape clean, you have something going on.
> Got the shoes on, take them off
> Push beam at the right height?
> Rubber stopper set right?


X2, I get a great scrape.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Our Boss's were terribyfor scraping. Recently got a new MVP3 and it does a good job. Almost as good as our Blizzards. Blizzards have also been scraping this good for a long time


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Kind of unusual for 8 of 8 plows to be terrible. We have never used the shoes. Do you guys pre or post treat with liquid or salt to prevent bonding?

I will be sure to check the push beam and rubber stopper on Monday


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I salt when it gets Icy ............No pre salting, unless a Ice Storm is coming


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Gr8WhiteNorth;2096214 said:


> Kind of unusual for 8 of 8 plows to be terrible. We have never used the shoes. Do you guys pre or post treat with liquid or salt to prevent bonding?
> 
> I will be sure to check the push beam and rubber stopper on
> Monday


We pre treat especially on larger storms to break up the bond and to scrape packed snow a little better. We have an 8'2" and a 9'2" VXT. They scrape great, only a season old though.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

On our 3rd boss, 2 of which are 9.2 dxt plows and they scrape amazing! Something needs to be adjusted. Maybe post pics and see if anybody can spot something


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

we have a power v 8'2" and a dxt 9'2" no problems scraping here.... maybe its the hitch height? Did the same place install all of the plows?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Got before and after pics to see exactly what you're stating ? 


I'm curious, as it sounds like and adjustment to me.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I got a buddy with 8'2's and they do well, until the cutting edge starts to wear a little bit, then they start going down hill


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How old are the edges? The older they are, the worse they get. 

It is one of the reasons we went away from V blades though.

As stated, Blizzards do a fantastic job.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

This is a pic I took after one of the last events. The plow ran over everything and it looks terrible. (This particular site has a skidsteer that goes to tidy up edges and the parking stalls where the truck won't fit, so don't mind the unfinished look) The first pass of a vehicle leaves tracks through it like it was a fresh 1/2" snow fall. 

I had a better photo of a shot looking straight down just after making a pass. You could see the plow ran over the surface and smoothed down the snow so it looked flat and packed, but you could stick your finger in a 1/2" of loose snow. After driving through it, it was a mess.

I need to get this resolved asap or I will be losing clients!!!


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

here is the attached photo from the above post


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

That looks like just snow pack. It does not look wet enough to have ice/high moisture content (could be wrong though with just pics).

I think there's something wrong with your plow (shoes or edge). I only bring my loader out for ice pack and to move snowbanks. My Westerns always scrape well...but they are all 4 and 5 spring.

How about a few pics of your plow?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

That is definitely not normal. I think you have 8 plows installed wrong. What is your pin hole height on the truck mount set at? I have a 9'2" Poly DXT on a truck and a 9'6" Poly MVP3 on another truck. One does not clean any better or worse than the other. But they for sure clean closer than yours appears to.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

How about a few pics of your plow?
Cutting edge?
Push Beam Height?

I have Poly edges on my Boss Vs , they do not clean as well as steel but way better than that. 
Is this all the time?
Only when in the 30s?


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

You need to contact Boss directly. Have you already brought all of your concerns to your local dealer? I would hope so, but I would also advise going to the next closest dealer if that is an option. 

Secondly, was that a clean surface down to pavement before it snowed or was there snowpack? Everything you are saying tells me that it is snowpack from being driven over due to high traffic commercial areas.

Michael


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

This property gets serviced every 2" or greater event, so there is opportunity for smaller snowfall events to accumulate and pack. These results happen almost always. Our winter temperatures range from 0'c (32'f) to -40'c (-40'f). The average would be -20'c or -2'F. Our snow here is typically very dry, however the event in the photo was slightly wetter than normal. 

I will get photos of a plow on trucks with measurements of the pin hole height. All of our plows sit evenly on the ground whether in "V" position or straight.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

If it is a high traffic area such as that and they wait for 2" or more before any plows hit the ground then they need to pretreat the surface with brine or rock salt.

Michael


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I myself have no issues with scraping with my flat top V's, but I have my plow mounts set at 17" instead of the 15 1/2" Boss recommends. I have no issues at all with the mount higher.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, something is fishy here.

Plows should cut to pavement. 

I always hated the way that a pusher with a rubber edge left lots. Always wanted to truck scrape after just to get to pavement if it was glazed from the pusher.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

CowboysLC_DE;2097639 said:


> Everything you are saying tells me that it is snowpack from being driven over due to high traffic commercial areas. /QUOTE]
> 
> I second this statement. That photo makes it look like an apartment building with underground parking. If there are enough residents in there packing all the snow down, by the time you show up your plow just rides on top of the ice layer. Could you easily scrape down to bare pavement with a shovel? If not, your plow won't do it either.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

With my boss 9'2" I get the same results at GAS STATIONS, but that is it.....


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

My old RTII 8-2 V leaves a smooth shine on the hard pack, it does just as good when back dragging. I can plow a 1/2" and it shows. My pushbeam is higher then Boss recommends too. If I went lower it would only have one bolt in each side.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CowboysLC_DE;2097713 said:


> If it is a high traffic area such as that and they wait for 2" or more before any plows hit the ground then they need to pretreat the surface with brine or rock salt.
> 
> Michael


You do realize he lives in Manitoba, right?

Salt might not work most of the year for him.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2097782 said:


> You do realize he lives in Manitoba, right?
> 
> Salt might not work most of the year for him.


Why ever is that????? :laughing:


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Gr8WhiteNorth;2097614 said:


> here is the attached photo from the above post


Our v's do a lot better job than this, contact boss directly and they should fix the problem.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Did this just happen? Or have they done this for along time?


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

This issue has been working against us for years. We transitioned the all of the plow trucks to properties with gravel. This year, there were a few changes and a couple paved lots got added.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Strange???
I could plow more snow off that lot with my BOSS V plow.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

Do you plow the entire thing in "scoop" position? I wonder if you would stand a better chance to clean up the hardpack with the blade in a straight position. The blade might be able to better cut through the snow instead of floating over it. Just a thought.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Not to derail the thread but what is the benefit of raising the push plates? Does it change the attack angle?


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

I have rt2 boss v's 8.2 they scrape great but leave a little in the middle some times. I have old style cutting edges and I welded in a piece like the new style edges and it does great. Boss is awful proud $$$$ of the new style edges


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Is the cutting edge "smiling"? My boss v's in scoop toward their end of life the tips can be 1-2" off the ground, effectively turning my 8' 2" into a 7' 4" plow. But I've never had any of my boss v's plow like that, that's worse than hardpack. My blizzard does scrape about 3x as good as others though.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Your blades should scrape better then that. This lot I plowed with my DXT, isn't the best condition pavement, and see's a fair amount of traffic during the day, some of which are semi's.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The good ole days of crappy cleaning by Boss V's. Honestly, that pic looks familiar, but I haven't had a Boss in years....other than my UTV. 

One of the things that I think most people are missing or ignoring is his location. It probably should be better, but with the cold and I'm guessing the lack of any deicing, not surprising.


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

Ice pack and traffic is what I'm guessing, maybe could be the angle of blade was installed wrong? I do know that few lots we have serviced with 2" trigger almost always have snowpack on them. (not using salt) Along with the snowpack, when it warms a bit and gets rutted, everything gets worse and worse. That picture reminds me of EXACTLY what one of our lots ALWAYS looks like. Decent traffic w/ 2" trigger along with an uneven lot


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2098490 said:


> The good ole days of crappy cleaning by Boss V's. Honestly, that pic looks familiar, but I haven't had a Boss in years....other than my UTV.
> 
> One of the things that I think most people are missing or ignoring is his location. It probably should be better, but with the cold and I'm guessing the lack of any deicing, not surprising.


I have similar weather-no anti ice. He has something wrong. All my lots are hardpack, none look near that bad.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I took some photo's of a few plow trucks today to show pin height. The one's I checked are within the parameters Boss has stated.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Attached a few pics of two V-plows that came back today after doing a few sites. I will go take some pics later today of the parking lots themselves


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

"Your blades should scrape better then that. This lot I plowed with my DXT, isn't the best condition pavement, and see's a fair amount of traffic during the day, some of which are semi's. " 

That's the results we get from bobcats and loaders. What is your Trigger?


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

These are shots from a parking lot done about 8 hours ago. I picked spots where noone drove. The spots where people drove looks like we didn't even plow, with about 1/2"-3/4" of loose to mucky snow like the original pic.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

In these photos, you can see how loose this snow is where I have run my finger through it.

I would equate this to screeding sand for pavers. The plow just rides over the hard packed areas and redistributes the loose snow into the low spots.

This is another property we service on a 2" or greater snow event and NO salt or liquid use.

I'm not sure what you guys find, but our liquid CaCl price is often more expensive than a plowing. Not too popular because of that fact.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Photo shows the center of the plow with daylight under the cutting edge. It obviously needs adjustment or repair.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

That daylight is probably coming from the uneven soil the truck is parked on.

Michael


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, the pic you are referring to has the plow sitting on uneven ground. There is a slight depression under the cutting edge


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I was under the impression it was 15.5 inches off the ground to center of Mount hole? 
You've got 3 different heights, and there is clearly a gap under the cutting edge. 
Have you done any adjusting at all? 
There is a small piece of rubber you can easily adjust that either raises or lowers the center. 
I am confused how you are just finding this out, your operators never mentioned it? You never had any complaints?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm surprised you can't solve a problem on your own. It seems you are stumped by something simple and taking more time to ask a crowd of dumb dumbs than to fix a problem. It's not rocket science, it's just a plow scrapping snow. Obviously the plow cutting edge isn't touching the surface......you shouldn't need help figuring out why.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Are the drivers getting the plow in Float? Or just tapping the down button?
Running across those hard pack areas at an angle will let the blade ride over the low spots. Run blade parallel to tire hard pack lines, so blade can fall down in low areas. 
Plowing to fast?
Salt


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

newhere;2099604 said:


> I'm surprised you can't solve a problem on your own. It seems you are stumped by something simple and taking more time to ask a crowd of dumb dumbs than to fix a problem. It's not rocket science, it's just a plow scrapping snow. Obviously the plow cutting edge isn't touching the surface......you shouldn't need help figuring out why.


I must be a Dumb Dumb............


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

There is a reason for a slight variation in pin height. Some of the trucks were a little sacked out when carrying the weight of the plow and the plow dragged during transport in the V position. We adjusted these ones up a bit. There could be a load in the back of the newer plow pic, making the front end sit higher (new welder & mechanic tool set likely installed after plow mount hooked up). The plows were all compensated with the rubber piece to sit level in forward and reverse V. 

Again, the pic that shows the gap under the cutting edge is just a low spot in the snow, not the plow sitting unlevel. I haven't used a plow truck in a few years, so thats why I just noticed the poor quality. Generally, the truck plows only do gravel parking lots, but I had a few asphalt lots to do because of a breakdown. 

You dumb dumb's brought up some really good points and I'm glad you could help me brainstorm! I have mechanic staff that normally handle this kind of thing, but I wasn't happy with the dead end they hit and that's why I sought your help. It doesn't sit well for me thinking we can't use plow trucks on 75% of our sites because they just don't do a good job.

We will roll in each plow truck and check everything since its been a few years. New ballast blocks might be throwing things off now that I think about it. Also, the springs tend to start sagging after years of use and abuse. The pics of the plow pin hole at 14.5" happens to be the oldest two trucks in the fleet. The first ones with plows.

I think it is a good idea to retrain operators how to plow in "Float" to get the depressions that got missed in the above pics while we are at it.

If that doesn't fix it, which I'm not optimistic about...my money is on the ground temps making the snow pack harder and stick to the pavement better. Boss has one of the heaviest plows on the market, but its no comparison to a loader, skidsteer, or tractor. And that is really what I am comparing to if all things are equal.


----------



## dycproperties (Nov 19, 2012)

I have run western plows in the past and now we have been running boss vs for the last few years and scraping quality has stayed consistent. But we have transitioned to more loaders because around here we used pickled sand only so we get hard pack that requires the weight and down pressure of a loader. We now use the plows on lower traffic lots and for clean ups and on snow nights they mostly team up with loaders on bigger lots.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't think the operators are getting the plow in float.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

OP, Your plow should scrape down to a degree were you should have Pavement somewhat showing as the hard pack (tire tracks) should be the only thing showing, If its soft enough to make them tire track ruts should be able to plow it up. 

I would find a flat spot somewhere not a crown and make sure I had good contact with pavement with cutting edge and adjust as needed. I would start by checking cutting edge for wear and make sure it has good contact with pavement. Get it resolved fast even if you need help from the dealer, This is some fine equipment and should not perform this way.

Let us know what the problem was I never ran across this problem except wore or uneven cutting edge. Good Luck.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

My new plow just had a somewhat similar issue yesterday. It ended up being where the frame connects to the center of the plow, there is a bracket on top of the frame that has three holes and adjusts the pitch of the plow. I don't know the exact terms.

Michael


----------

